# OUTLOOK 2011 : accusé de réception



## ANGLES (26 Février 2011)

Quid de l'accusé de réception qu'on paramétrait dans ENTOURAGE 2008 (voir PJ)
Quelqu'un a une astuce pour le faire sur OUTLOOK?

Autre problème : comment éliminer un gros dossier avec 150000 mails sans passer par la poubelle?
Comment aussi faire glisser un dossier de la barre latérale sur le bureau : ça ne marche pas chez moi???


----------



## Aliboron (26 Février 2011)

ANGLES a dit:


> Quid de l'accusé de réception qu'on paramétrait dans ENTOURAGE 2008 (voir PJ) Quelqu'un a une astuce pour le faire sur Outlook 2011 ?


Comme tu peux le voir en faisant une petite recherche (tout en bas à gauche, par exemple) ça a déjà été vu et revu : ce n'est pas possible, pas prévu, il n'y a pas d'option dans les paramétrages des comptes, la commande n'existe pas dans le dictionnaire AppleScript.




ANGLES a dit:


> Comment aussi faire glisser un dossier de la barre latérale sur le bureau : ça ne marche pas chez moi ???


Ça ne marche chez personne, à vrai dire. On peut espérer que ça soit rétabli lors d'une prochaine mise à jour (parce que ça, au moins, c'est utile...)


----------



## ANGLES (26 Février 2011)

ok
si je comprends bien Outlook et microsoft nous prennent en otage...
Impossible de revenir sur Entourage sauf à "perdre" tous mes mails depuis le passage en toute confiance sur Outlook....
Comme dirait les lascars de Canal : ils nous ont mis la Ca.........e


----------



## ANGLES (2 Janvier 2012)

je relance ce problème de l'accusé de réception sur OUTLOOK 2011 : cela a-t-il évolué?


----------

